# Center Parcs



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi, would anyone recommend a short break at Center Parcs - either Elveden Forest or Longleat - plus which 2-bed accommodation type?

Pros and cons please, travelling with DH and DD.

Thanks!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I've not been to either of those two - but been to the northern ones, and they were fantastic!  Took DD1 when she was about 18 months old and we went for a 2 bed hut (dont know if they are different in the parcs, ours was called Woodland), they provided a highchair and cot for us, all the restaurants are child friendly as are all the trails when walking/cycling.

Plus they can organise (I think at all centres) a CRB checked nanny service in your hut - very reasonable price and enabled us to go and have a meal together, it was great. Although the activities can be pricey the swimming is included in the price and we spent most days there - it tired us all out without costing too much.

Would def recommend C Parcs as a concept

R
xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi wisbabe

you're local to me! We've done Longleat, Sherwood and Elveden. Won't comment on Sherwood because you're not considering it (but it was good too!)

*Longleat*
Beautiful location
Hilly
Accommodation (2 1/4 years ago) was more up to date the Elveden (think Elveden has now been updated more inline)
Free Train that goes to each of the "areas"
Each area (sports, swimming, village) not together so walk/cycle/train between
From West Sussex took us (from memory about 2.5-3 hours)
Never ventured to Longleat Safari as it wasn't open but we had so much on I don't think we'd have had time
We had the Executive 3 bed wooden house (went with another couple and their 2 children, had the babies (P was 8 months at the time so was in with us)
We paid additional for a central accommodation
Executive - because we wanted the cleaning done!
Went in January, had a ball and pretty cheap!

*Elveden * 
Flat location!!!
Paid for the central location again
Most of the activites except the spa are at the central location
Took us about 2.5 hours to get there on decent roads
Went in January again (so 1 1/4 years ago)
Went with friends again and had executive 3 bed, wasn't as good accommodation as Elveden (but as stated above, think they've upgraded)

We tried to do it so the boys had an activity together, the girls did and then the children did something extra too and each couple had a night out so built in babysitters!

Have fun....

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I went to Centreparcs with my parents, 2 nieces, sister and bro-in-law. Because there were a few of us we had one of the houses with the sauna etc and 4 ensuite bathrooms. Can honestly say it was one of the best holidays I've ever had   .
We wnt to Longleat - was quite hilly on the bikes


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My sil went to the Elveden one a few years running and had a great time. We visited for the day one year and whilst the facilities were great, as was the hotel where mil/fil stayed, the chalet was pretty dated - though still comfortable.


----------

